# Has my tank fully cycled?



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey all, new to the site, have signed up and been reading for the past week or so. Lots of good information here and has really helped me get started.

After doing alot of research, my girlfriend and I decided for our Christmas gift to each other, we would go in half on a new 55 gallon freshwater aquarium setup for our house. My parents had a few aquariums when I was growing up, but this my first one. That being said, I knew the maintenance steps required but the cycling process was completely new to me.

It appears our tank has cycled rather quickly, and I wanted to get your opinions before we began to add our Cichlids. I will describe the step by step process I took in setting up our tank in hopes for some help on whether our tank is ready to begin fully stocking.

Day 1 - Sunday Dec 16
Purchase Day

Aquarium Stand
Top Fin 55 Gallon Starter Kit (Petmart Brand) Incl. HOB Filter and Heater
75 Lbs. Gravel Substrate
Bottle of Prime
Tetra Safestart
Ornaments/Decorations
API Water Test Kit

By the time I finished assembling the stand, getting the aquarium unpackaged and lights, filter, heater ready I was ready to hit the sack.

Day 2 - Monday Dec 17
Monday night, I filled the empty tank and let it sit for a few hours while I rinsed all of the gravel clean. Once I knew there were no leaks, I drained the water and began adding all of the gravel. Once the gravel and ornaments were in, I refilled the tank, started the filter, added the Prime dechlorinator, and started the heater. At this point, I knew the Tetra Safestart recommended that I wait 24 hours after adding the Prime, so I called it a night.

Day 3 - Tuesday Dec 18
Tuesday night, we headed to Petsmart (unfortunately LFS closes to early for us to go during the week) to purchase our Glowlight Tetras for our fish-in cycle. Tetra Safestart recommended that we only start with 5 - 6 tetras during the cycling process, so that is what I intended to do. Long story short, I left the store with 12 Glowlight Tetras, 1 Ghost Shrimp, and aggrivated at my girlfriend that she had bought so many fish after I had warned her about the cycling process and New Tank Syndrome. She paid for the whole Petsmart trip, as I left there knowing that our tank was DOOMED!!

When we got home, I added the entire bottle of Tetra Safestart to our aquarium (rated for about 70-75 gallons). I poured most of it directly into the tank, and poured the remaining bottle directly into our HOB filter. Though I had read so many mixed reviews about this product, I did feel pretty confident in it since I had done my research, knew the proper steps, and knew the expiration date on the bottle was Dec 2013, meaning this bacteria had not been on the shelf long. I then floated the fish bags in the aquarium for about 30 minutes to allow the Safestart cloudiness to clear, and the fish to adjust to our water temperature. Once we got them acclimated, we added them to the tank and I crossed my fingers that I wasn't about to be a fish serial killer.

Day 4-7 - Wednesday - Saturday
Though I knew the Tetra Safestart instructed to not do a water change for 2 weeks after adding the product and fish, I began monitoring the Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate levels daily prepared to do partial water changes if I began to see the Ammonia or Nitrite spike. Every evening after work I tested the water, with the same results. 0 to 0.25 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, 0 Nitrates. It got to the point where I was getting nervous my test kit wasn't functioning properly, or that I wasn't testing correctly. My fish seemed happy, and around Thursday I began seeing cloudy water. From reading on the internet, I assumed this was a bacterial bloom and that the Tetra Safestart was working. Friday to Saturday I began seeing the Nitrates come up 5 - 10 PPM, while Ammonia and Nitrites stayed at 0. I decided to take my water to our LFS on Saturday, since that is the only day I am able to get over there while they are open, and they tested the water for me with the same results. He informed me that my tank had completed cycling and I was ready to begin stocking cichlids.

I left without purchasing fish, knowing that I need to take the Tetra out before I add any Cichlids, and wanted to post here for second opinions on if my tank is truly ready for stocking fish. All of our tetras seem extremely happy with no heavy breathing or gasping.

After this long drawn out story, my simple question is...am I ready for more fish? If so, I am shocked at how well and fast this Tetra Safestart product has seemed to work, as most people have told me it could take 4 to 6 weeks for the tank to be fully cycled.

Thanks for all the help!

Tyler


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Give it another week for the fish waste to start breaking down for sure and keep monitoring.


----------



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Give it another week for the fish waste to start breaking down for sure and keep monitoring.


I completely agree. Cichlids are pretty hardy though, and I'm sure they would be fine, but no need to jump the gun and possibly stress them out. They've also got a decent bio-load to them, so waiting a bit longer for the bacteria to create a nation will be beneficial.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Tyler,

Can't hurt to wait a little. I cycled my tank with cichlids and safe start. Yes this was not ideal and I'm glad you're doing some sacrificial tetras. Cycling took 10 days. Peak ammonia level I saw was just under 1ppm, peak nitrites at 0.5ppm. You still might get some mini-cycle from the increased bio-load when you add the cichlids even if you wait though. What cichlid species are you considering?

Btw 75 pounds of gravel for a 55 gallon tank seems a little high to me. My 75 gallon only has 50 pounds of pool filter sand. Also have you considered sand instead of gravel? A lot of cichlids prefer sand over gravel substrate. Sand is also easier to clean + maintain as the waste tends to just sit on the top rather than get caught in-between.

-Zeke


----------



## ovoxo_mik3 (Dec 3, 2012)

I set up my 55 gallon a few weeks ago. I first put in 6 tetras and plecos. After about 2 days, it got cloudy and it experienced cloudiness and an algae bloom. The next day, the water cleared and I added my 3 oscars, 1 pacu, and 2 parrots. They are very happy now. I have 2 big filters and an aerator. I do weekly 30% water changes. Everything is smooth-sailing now.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you test your water periodically for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate to confirm that it has actually cycled? It seems exceedingly unlikely that you would've cycled the tank in only 2 days. Instructions on safestart say to not do water changes for the first 2 weeks. Also 3 oscars is ultimately going to be way too much for a 55 gallon. They can get BIG -- like 12-14 inches.

-Zeke



ovoxo_mik3 said:


> I set up my 55 gallon a few weeks ago. I first put in 6 tetras and plecos. After about 2 days, it got cloudy and it experienced cloudiness and an algae bloom. The next day, the water cleared and I added my 3 oscars, 1 pacu, and 2 parrots. They are very happy now. I have 2 big filters and an aerator. I do weekly 30% water changes. Everything is smooth-sailing now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ovoxo_mik3 said:


> I set up my 55 gallon a few weeks ago. I first put in 6 tetras and plecos. After about 2 days, it got cloudy and it experienced cloudiness and an algae bloom. The next day, the water cleared and I added my 3 oscars, 1 pacu, and 2 parrots. They are very happy now. I have 2 big filters and an aerator. I do weekly 30% water changes. Everything is smooth-sailing now.


Holy smokes.....sounds like a stick of dynamite in that tank just waiting to go off. some of those fish don't belong together and 3 Oscars in a 55g when they get bigger is not going to be very good.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank "may" have cycled. If you start to stock with the cichlids, I would go about it slowly and cautiously. Do it in small groups and wait about a week in between groups with plenty of testing in between.


----------



## ovoxo_mik3 (Dec 3, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Holy smokes.....sounds like a stick of dynamite in that tank just waiting to go off. some of those fish don't belong together and 3 Oscars in a 55g when they get bigger is not going to be very good.


The Tetras are already out of the tank. The 3 oscars, 2 parrots, and 1 pacu have all been together in a previous tank for about 3-4 months already. Even at the aquarium store, he has a monster tank with all those fish together and they are huge!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

55G is far from "monster tank".I know you said you would upgrade to larger when they needed,hope you're working on it!


----------



## ggsteve (Dec 9, 2012)

ovoxo_mik3 said:


> I set up my 55 gallon a few weeks ago. I first put in 6 tetras and plecos. After about 2 days, it got cloudy and it experienced cloudiness and an algae bloom. The next day, the water cleared and I added my 3 oscars, 1 pacu, and 2 parrots. They are very happy now. I have 2 big filters and an aerator. I do weekly 30% water changes. Everything is smooth-sailing now.


You may have a few problems between weeks 6-10. I don't think your tank is really cycled. It takes time to grow a significant bacteria culture, and you have to grow two species of bacteria in succession, to break down the ammonia and then the nitrite. Yes, your oscars will outgrow the 55, but pacus get even bigger than oscars! You might want to start saving up for that 220 gal tank you're going to need!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Or return some of the fish to the store.

-Zeke



ggsteve said:


> You may have a few problems between weeks 6-10. I don't think your tank is really cycled. It takes time to grow a significant bacteria culture, and you have to grow two species of bacteria in succession, to break down the ammonia and then the nitrite. Yes, your oscars will outgrow the 55, but pacus get even bigger than oscars! You might want to start saving up for that 220 gal tank you're going to need!


----------



## ovoxo_mik3 (Dec 3, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> 55G is far from "monster tank".I know you said you would upgrade to larger when they needed,hope you're working on it!


He didn't have a 55g. I know it was 200+. I will upgrade in the future but for now it's good.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

tcald429; sorry to jump/dump on your thread.I would hold back or stock slowly,as jrman said to allow bacteria to ramp up with load.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Googled around for pacu images. Not sure this is representative but look at this pic:

http://www.gillhamsfishingresorts.c...pacu/images/Library_Black_Pacu_Joe_Taylor.jpg


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Zeke,accurate pic.Back in 1985(my first 6' 100g)The store had 2 HUGE black pacus .The owner fed them in front of me one day; a handful of purina cat chow! He held his hand(full of food) over the tank and the pacu surfaced,opened its mouth, and he dumped it all right in(the fishs' mouth)! Bubbles raised and the fish just settled in!They get HUGE!Some countries use them as food source which is not as far fetched as the countries that used the "galaxy rasbora"(tiny) as food source also until they realised how much the aquarium trade would pay.NICE!


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

zwanged said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> Can't hurt to wait a little. I cycled my tank with cichlids and safe start. Yes this was not ideal and I'm glad you're doing some sacrificial tetras. Cycling took 10 days. Peak ammonia level I saw was just under 1ppm, peak nitrites at 0.5ppm. You still might get some mini-cycle from the increased bio-load when you add the cichlids even if you wait though. What cichlid species are you considering?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I thought it seemed like alot, I guess that's what I get for trusting the Petsmart employees haha! I was told "1 to 1.5 lbs of gravel per gallon". Are there consequences for having too much gravel? Should I remove some? I have read that cichlids prefer sand over gravel, but at the time of setting up our aquarium we had plans to keep tetra, platies, and community type fish. It wasn't until after I set the tank up, that I really started reading about and becoming interested in Cichlids. We are most likely going to go with the Mbunas. Is it alright to keep them with a gravel substrate, i'd prefer to not go through the trouble of changing it out right now...but if its necessary for their health then I will want to.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> tcald429; sorry to jump/dump on your thread.I would hold back or stock slowly,as jrman said to allow bacteria to ramp up with load.


No big deal, I was excited when i saw 14 replies. I didn't realize 10 of them were about someone elses tank haha! My LFS said to wait until after the 1st of the year, and they will be receiving alot of african cichlid stock from one of the local breeders. For the time being, I will keep all of the tetras in the tank to continue developing my bacteria colony. In a couple weeks, i'll haul the tetras to the LFS and try out some Mbunas.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I keep South American and Central American cichlids, don't know anything about African cichlids. I'm sure someone here can answer this...you might have to google around to see what mbunas + other Africans prefer. Gravel might be fine but if they like digging they probably will be happier with sand. Or maybe even a mixture of the two. Another option is skip the gravel and do sand + a few rocks. There are a lot of possibilities. I'd look around for videos of sample African tanks to get some design ideas. I'm sure you and your girlfriend will like this...setting up a new tank can be a lot of fun.

75 pounds of gravel might be OK. Some other folks might want to weigh in here. Personally I prefer less. 

If they do require sand, trust me... it's amazingly easy to clean with a vacuum. I had trouble keeping gravel clean on my previous tank... waste would just get caught everywhere and cause serious water quality issues -- your mileage may vary. But I must say pool filter sand is great stuff and has been a pleasure to work with on my 75gal tank. And cheap. $10 for 50 pounds at my local pool supply store.

But yeah -- changing out substrate's might end up being a few hours of tedious work. Your call. If you don't get adequate answers on this particular thread you might want to post on the African cichlids forum on this site.

Btw have you considered central and south american cichlids? In my humble opinion they seem to have way more personality if that is what you are looking for  I do recognize I may have just ignited a flame war. Just make sure you research stuff as much as you can, whatever path you decide to take.

-Zeke




tcald429 said:


> Thanks for the info, I thought it seemed like alot, I guess that's what I get for trusting the Petsmart employees haha! I was told "1 to 1.5 lbs of gravel per gallon". Are there consequences for having too much gravel? Should I remove some? I have read that cichlids prefer sand over gravel, but at the time of setting up our aquarium we had plans to keep tetra, platies, and community type fish. It wasn't until after I set the tank up, that I really started reading about and becoming interested in Cichlids. We are most likely going to go with the Mbunas. Is it alright to keep them with a gravel substrate, i'd prefer to not go through the trouble of changing it out right now...but if its necessary for their health then I will want to.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Africans dig/burrow.A mix of sand and gravel is most adventagous.If using rocks(you should be to create caving structures)set rocks on glass bottom of tank.Swish gravel/sand away and get rocks to solid footing,as the digging/burrowing will lead to rock wall collapse,crushed fish(under rock{they really do dig by the mouth load}) and even broken glass bottom/or front back when the nicely stacked stone shift.One of my friends(Tang. cichlid breeder) got a 300g 8'x2'x2' and placed all rocks first, then poured gravel sand in.3weeks later caves where there was 12" of gravel going under /inbetween rocks!Unbelievable to me till I kept some my self.Do yourself a favor and "seat " your rocks on solid footing(glass).You can add sand without removing gravel if you're gonna keep A.C. no such thing as too much substrate for them,just more spawnig sites!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gravel is to the users preference. Most places recommend 2-4 inches which is about 1-3 times the gallonage of the tank....or somewhere along there.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Africans dig/burrow.A mix of sand and gravel is most adventagous.If using rocks(you should be to create caving structures)set rocks on glass bottom of tank.Swish gravel/sand away and get rocks to solid footing,as the digging/burrowing will lead to rock wall collapse,crushed fish(under rock{they really do dig by the mouth load}) and even broken glass bottom/or front back when the nicely stacked stone shift.One of my friends(Tang. cichlid breeder) got a 300g 8'x2'x2' and placed all rocks first, then poured gravel sand in.3weeks later caves where there was 12" of gravel going under /inbetween rocks!Unbelievable to me till I kept some my self.Do yourself a favor and "seat " your rocks on solid footing(glass).You can add sand without removing gravel if you're gonna keep A.C. no such thing as too much substrate for them,just more spawnig sites!


That's pretty incredible. They sound like very hard-working fish 

-Zeke


----------



## ggsteve (Dec 9, 2012)

tcald429 said:


> Thanks for the info, I thought it seemed like alot, I guess that's what I get for trusting the Petsmart employees haha! I was told "1 to 1.5 lbs of gravel per gallon". Are there consequences for having too much gravel? Should I remove some? I have read that cichlids prefer sand over gravel, but at the time of setting up our aquarium we had plans to keep tetra, platies, and community type fish. It wasn't until after I set the tank up, that I really started reading about and becoming interested in Cichlids. We are most likely going to go with the Mbunas. Is it alright to keep them with a gravel substrate, i'd prefer to not go through the trouble of changing it out right now...but if its necessary for their health then I will want to.


Like coralbandit, I don't think you can have too much substrate. I have been keeping Africans since they were first introduced to the market back in the 1970's, and we always used tons of gravel. You'll be fine.

I have never tried pool sand, but I'm intrigued by the idea. For the 125 I set up in the basement to overwinter my koi I went to my local landscaping supply center. They let me fill two six gallon buckets with 3/8" landscape gravel for a grand total of $6.39. I didn't even wash it, I just dumped it in. Took a couple days to clear but it did. It looks really nice.


----------



## ggsteve (Dec 9, 2012)

zwanged said:


> That's pretty incredible. They sound like very hard-working fish
> 
> -Zeke


If you can get a hold of a copy of the "Planet Earth" nature series, watch the fresh water episode. They have footage diving in one of the African rift lakes (I think it's Tanganyika) and the male cichlids build these nests out of towering mounds of sand more than six feet around! We are really cramping their style when we keep them in our puny 100 gallon tanks.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I would test the water and maybe take a sample to your local pet store and let them test it.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

zwanged said:


> I keep South American and Central American cichlids, don't know anything about African cichlids. I'm sure someone here can answer this...you might have to google around to see what mbunas + other Africans prefer. Gravel might be fine but if they like digging they probably will be happier with sand. Or maybe even a mixture of the two. Another option is skip the gravel and do sand + a few rocks. There are a lot of possibilities. I'd look around for videos of sample African tanks to get some design ideas. I'm sure you and your girlfriend will like this...setting up a new tank can be a lot of fun.
> 
> 75 pounds of gravel might be OK. Some other folks might want to weigh in here. Personally I prefer less.
> 
> ...


I would really love to have both, but understand you should mix them...i've got my eyes set on probably a 3 species tank...Saulosi, Cyno Hara, and Red Zebras.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Africans dig/burrow.A mix of sand and gravel is most adventagous.If using rocks(you should be to create caving structures)set rocks on glass bottom of tank.Swish gravel/sand away and get rocks to solid footing,as the digging/burrowing will lead to rock wall collapse,crushed fish(under rock{they really do dig by the mouth load}) and even broken glass bottom/or front back when the nicely stacked stone shift.One of my friends(Tang. cichlid breeder) got a 300g 8'x2'x2' and placed all rocks first, then poured gravel sand in.3weeks later caves where there was 12" of gravel going under /inbetween rocks!Unbelievable to me till I kept some my self.Do yourself a favor and "seat " your rocks on solid footing(glass).You can add sand without removing gravel if you're gonna keep A.C. no such thing as too much substrate for them,just more spawnig sites!


I like the sound of that, I might just add a layer of sand on top of my existing gravel. That sounds like alot less work!


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Gravel is to the users preference. Most places recommend 2-4 inches which is about 1-3 times the gallonage of the tank....or somewhere along there.


I'd say 75 lbs in my "cookie cutter" 55 gallon is about 3" to 4" thick.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Correct. Do not mix African species with South American + Central American species. Looks like some colorful fish you have there. Good luck! Look forward to seeing pictures of the new tank.

-Zeke



tcald429 said:


> I would really love to have both, but understand you should mix them...i've got my eyes set on probably a 3 species tank...Saulosi, Cyno Hara, and Red Zebras.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just a little update, the tank has now been up and running just shy of 2 weeks. I have been monitoring the water levels daily, and still reading 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and around 5 nitrates. I completed my first water change today, as the Tetra Safestart product stated I should wait 2 weeks. All 12 glowlight tetra are still alive and seem happy. I have refrained from adding any fish since I last posted as was suggested by many. I have ordered 2 new aquaclear 70 HOB filters, and plan on getting them established on the tank prior to removing the tetras and adding any cichlids. Seems I might have had a successful run with the Tetra Safestart.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like your experience with SafeStart was similar to mine. That's good to hear. And when you do start adding more fish, don't add too many at once or you might get a mini-cycle.

Sounds like you're doing things right and on the right track!

-Zeke



tcald429 said:


> Just a little update, the tank has now been up and running just shy of 2 weeks. I have been monitoring the water levels daily, and still reading 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and around 5 nitrates. I completed my first water change today, as the Tetra Safestart product stated I should wait 2 weeks. All 12 glowlight tetra are still alive and seem happy. I have refrained from adding any fish since I last posted as was suggested by many. I have ordered 2 new aquaclear 70 HOB filters, and plan on getting them established on the tank prior to removing the tetras and adding any cichlids. Seems I might have had a successful run with the Tetra Safestart.


----------

